# Pheasant Outing- Who is bringing what???



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Spicy Hot gets my vote. Is there any other kind?....LOL!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Time to bump this up.

I will bring my wifes Italian Pasta Salad.
Flatware.
Paper Plates.
Paper Bowls.

Lets get an updated list, so as not to forget anything essential.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'll bring some italian beef and buns. I need a plug for my crockpot and will bring a power strip so we can plug a few in with 1 outlet.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Hey, you'd think that since this is a pheasnat hunt we'd just plan on the AM crew feedin us all with the mornig's kill.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

*Let's just call it a Smorgasboard*

Let's try and keep this simple,

Knockoff said he will cover the Flatware, Paper Plates and Paper Bowls. (If you want me to bring some too John, let me know and I can split the cost with you.)

Everybody bring something to pass.......whatever you want.

The people hunting in the morning will put their food in the clubhouse when they arrive and the people from the afternoon hunt will put their food in the clubhouse when they arrive.

And then to keep it simple, eat what you want, when you want regardless of whether you are hunting in the morning or afternoon.

How does that sound??


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds like I may be tempted to just sit around and eat all day .

Can someone go shoot me a bird while I fix me another helpin'?

Honestly though, it sounds great.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

You wouldn't be that "Special Person" would you Kirk? 

Good idea.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Since their seems to be a problem with who's eating what..etc.....I think the afternoon hunt needs to take responsibility and make sure the morning hunt folks get a safe ride home after they're fed....

you guys can eat the rest...lol

Marc...


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I've got utensils (serving and eating), plates, bowls and napkins covered (for 50). And a pasta salad.

As stated, keep it simple, make your food easy to enjoy.

Someone should bring a power strip, in case there are not enough outlets.

Trout, if you can cover the grill, that would be great.

Anyone volunteer for non-alcoholic beverages?(Afternoon hunters will need some).


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

I'll bring some pies or sweets of some kind


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Sure Kirk. Sounds great.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

You betchum' Kirk! 

P.S. John do you have a couple power strips covered?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've been mulling this over and can't figure out what I'm bringing but it'll be something. I'm leaning towards deep frying a turkey on Saturday and bringing it for sandwiches or just pickin'.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Yep. I'll cover the power strips.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

That sounds great Pat. I'll take a drumstick!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm still making Art's Famous Fish Sandwiches. 

Sounds like another M-S feast


----------



## mrlinden (Sep 16, 2002)

Its not much but I will plan on bringing some sweets- the old lady makes some good cookies! Do we still need a power strip? I've got an extra or two.

Mrlinden


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I've got the power strips covered.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm changing my dish to the recipe for the cheesy pheasant in the recipe forum. I don't have the pheasant yet so I'm gonna use some turkey and we can pour it over bread since I don't think I could keep rice or noodles until lunch. Besides, it will give everyone a chance to sample it for when they cook they're birds next week.

Too much wind and cold out there for the Turkey Fryer. It would take too long just to get the oil up to the right temp.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

krispey kremes for the morning and then probably a snack for after. nothing to big, if we need any untensils someone pm me or if we need another kind of food let me know.


----------

